# LGD Near Houston



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2016)

Is this not the saddest face you've ever seen!  I hate to see an LGD on a chain. 

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/5843850754.html


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 5, 2016)

Aww poor thing!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 5, 2016)

"rehoming fee"
 
As if it is costing them $150 for the CL ad and to lead it to the new owner's vehicle...
Why don't they at least be honest and just say it's their asking price?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2016)

greybeard said:


> Why don't they at least be honest and just say it's their asking price?


Right!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2016)

poor baby look at that face.  it is sad that people get LGD's and don't realize that with direction and training 9 times out of ten they will get over their juvenile chicken issues.  and they ask for the dog  because craigslist won't you sell a dog so these people ask a "rehoming" fee instead of a sale price.  there are people who ask $500. to $1,000. for a rehoming fee....really.  people irritate me sometimes.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2016)

It is a shame...  even Cowboy is entering his "chicken" phase.  Caught him with one this morning.  But, he's yet to kill one, he just likes to hold on to them (so far).  He sees me coming, knows he's done a 'no-no', lets the chicken go and comes running up to me like he's done nothing wrong.  I didn't even fuss at him because he turned it loose on his own and then came to me.  Can't fuss at a dog when he comes up for attention, lol.  That boy is smart!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 5, 2016)

goatgurl said:


> poor baby look at that face.  it is sad that people get LGD's and don't realize that with direction and training 9 times out of ten they will get over their juvenile chicken issues.  and they ask for the dog  because craigslist won't you sell a dog so these people ask a "rehoming" fee instead of a sale price.  there are people who ask $500. to $1,000. for a rehoming fee....really.  people irritate me sometimes.


I see them often--"Dog(s) for sale"
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/5862484636.html
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/5859298096.html
https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/5801859708.html
https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/5796028767.html
https://texoma.craigslist.org/grd/5859546857.html


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 5, 2016)

Probably they just haven't been flagged by anyone yet. Craigslist does say no dog sales...  I remember reading that now. Pretty sure only livestock sales are ok


----------



## greybeard (Nov 5, 2016)

Evidently, on the world wide web, there's a workaround for everything.
A rose by any other name is still a rose..


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey NH... why are you browsing Houston dog ads? You thinking of moving down this way with the rest of us Texans?


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 5, 2016)

Ha I didn't post it! No way,  I like my 4 seasons still.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, if you notice the chain is attached to a cinder block. They are using this as a drag.

People may think I am harsh in my contracts but this is specified.
NO DRAGS of any kind.

If a person doesn't have time to train a LGD then either do not get one or pay what it cost to get a fully trained dog.

This is another reason I so strongly discourage people from breeding.
If that was my pup I would be on a plane.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 5, 2016)

And that's why you are awesome! 

I've never heard of that.  Why do people do the drag exactly?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2016)

NH homesteader said:


> I've never heard of that.  Why do people do the drag exactly?



Drags on LGd's are used to slow the dog down and prevent chasing.

However I believe drags are extremely counter productive.
The are used by other breeds to build endurance and strength so when used on lgd's they just build the same and now you have a dog that is a danger to itself and it's livestock because of the tether (or chain) meanwhile making the dog more powerful which is unnecessary and a dog that generally ends up completely uncontrollable by the owner.

Drags are often used by those that are training fighting dogs to build endurance. They are some times used by those that are training for pulling/carting. There are appropriate ways to train for weight and carting and this kind of drag is not one of them.

Nothing replaces the human handler and working with their dog. 
Nothing.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 5, 2016)

That's such a shame


----------



## Bruce (Nov 5, 2016)

greybeard said:


> I see them often--"Dog(s) for sale"
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/5862484636.html



"se ahablo spanol"

Um, somehow I doubt this guy speaks Spanish.

Doesn't even give gender.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 5, 2016)

Wow I've never heard of that,  which I guess is a good thing.  That's so sad. Oh and this is exactly one of the reasons why I will not breed dogs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2016)

I sent them a message - got no response.  HOPE that means he has a new home!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 5, 2016)

Personally I think that this forum encourages the breeding of LGD's instead of discouraging their breeding


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 5, 2016)

If I had room. 

She looks like my Maddie.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 6, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Personally I think that this forum encourages the breeding of LGD's instead of discouraging their breeding



I don't see this forum as promoting of breeding.
I know I have been pretty outspoken about the issue.
On the flip side the majority of us here LOVE our Lgd's and when someone has a litter of course we all love to see the pups.

I wrote an article about breeding LGD's. It is NOT politically correct, and is very blunt. After having several people view the article I got some very mixed reactions. 

One said it was" harsh", another said, "it sounds elitist", another said, "it is accurate, but wow is it going to receive a lot of heat". There were good valid points that each person brought up. 
Everyone starts somewhere. Sometimes those starting places may be from an oops. Then it comes down to a choice of trying to support the person or not. Some will take the support and learn what they can, some will realize that they don't ever want to repeat this again, some will find a passion and want to become a really great breeder. 

At the time when I wrote the article there were people that had litters or were having litters. I chose not to post the article because I really didn't want anyone to think it was directed at them. The article was not written about anyone. It was written because of all the calls and e-mails we get regarding these dogs. 
The timing however could have really made it seem as though it was, therefore it was just best to not publish it. I didn't even publish it on my website. 

My availability to those needing help is something I am passionate about. Trust me when I say that some just should not own a LGD. There are some people you can work with and some you can't.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 6, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Personally I think that this forum encourages the breeding of LGD's instead of discouraging their breeding



I certainly can't speak for other folks.   But, in my case, because of the group pup adventure of Rita, I won't be breeding a litter of my own.  I certainly had contemplated breeding Cowboy/Maddie.  That won't be happening now.    By breeding Rita - for at least 6 of us who want another pup - we aren't encouraging 6 different litters!

I bred my two Westies - twice.  The first time I had family members that spoke for more pups than were born, so I bred her again a year later.  The family members took two of the pups leaving me two to place.  I hated it!  I worried about those pups and eventually took one of them back and kept her forever. 

It's a huge endeavor raising pups and it's one that you know well!  You are responsible and made sure the pups you placed went to good homes.  But, there always will be  some folks on the flip side.  There are the uh-oh's, there are folks who think they can make a buck  and those who just don't care. 

I think this forum, at the very least, offers a network of folks who offer their help, advice, and concern and you can't get that everywhere!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 6, 2016)

p.s.  Still no response from the craigslist ad... really hoping the best for that sad-faced fella.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 6, 2016)

X2


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 6, 2016)

I also may have non politically correct opinions on the matter,  lol. I would love to read that article @Southern by choice 

I haven't been around this site for too long.  But I haven't seen it encourage LGD breeding.  I mean people post on here aabout breeding their dogs (and goats,  and sheep) and people are supportive...  But it would be kind of rude to give people a hard time about their own personal decisions... When people have asked about it being a good idea to  breed or not,  is when I've seem people say it's not such a hot idea.


----------

